# Non hardware-raid hot swap.



## dalpets (Jul 7, 2019)

I want to install a 5 bay hot swap caddy into my 3 x 3.5 tower computer bays. All of the hot swap caddies I've looked at have a hardware raid requirement and I don't want that, as I will be using zfs with NAS, raid 5.

Do I have any other options for non hardware-raid hot swapping?
Thanks


----------



## ralphbsz (Jul 8, 2019)

Really? I don't know why a hot-swap caddie would have a requirement to use RAID. For example, somewhere in a parts bin I have a hot-swap caddie that's the size of a 5.25" CD-ROM drive, and can hold four 2.5" SAS disks; it has no electronics (other than a fan), and a 4-way SAS cable coming out the back. Such a caddie doesn't care at all what the disks will be connected to.


----------



## Phishfry (Jul 8, 2019)

Agreed but when I look at the listing of this Norco 5 bay from Newegg I could see the confusion.








						NORCO SS-500 5-Bay SATA / SAS Hot Swap Rack Module - Newegg.com
					

Buy NORCO SS-500 5-Bay SATA / SAS Hot Swap Rack Module with fast shipping and top-rated customer service. Once you know, you Newegg!




					www.newegg.com
				



In the description it says:


> RAID: Supports RAID 0, 1, 5 functions (RAID card required)


This is obviously false and does not take into account software RAID.

So post the actual device you are looking at and we can verify it will work for you.


----------



## ralphbsz (Jul 8, 2019)

That is a very dumb description. This disc enclosure clearly does support RAID 0, 1, 5, and a lot of other things that have nothing to do with RAID.


----------



## Phishfry (Jul 8, 2019)

Gets worse. This was on the manufacturers site:


			http://www.norcotek.com/product/ss-500/


----------



## dalpets (Jul 8, 2019)

In Australia here is an example @ https://www.computeralliance.com.au...s-into-3-x-5.25-bays-sata/sas-backplane-black

It seems that manufacturers are treatings zfs as a non entity, so is it just a case of ignoring the hardware raid requirement & implementing it in the zfs software, anyhow?


----------



## Phishfry (Jul 8, 2019)

Yes. If the cage has standard SATA or SAS connectors you should be fine.
Some like this one don't even mention RAID. It is not great cage in comments.





						Amazon.com: ICY DOCK FatCage MB155SP-B 5 Bay EZ-Tray 3.5" SATA Hard Drive Hot-Swap Backplane Cage in 3X 5.25 Bay: Computers & Accessories
					

Buy ICY DOCK FatCage MB155SP-B 5 Bay EZ-Tray 3.5" SATA Hard Drive Hot-Swap Backplane Cage in 3X 5.25 Bay: Hard Drive Enclosures - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



					www.amazon.com
				



Look at that backplane though. That fan is pushing air against what? The backplane? That cools nothing and makes fan noise.
These are the details to look at when shopping drive cages. Lack of ventilation is a drive killer.
Properly designed backplanes have slots and holes to allow max airflow.


----------



## Phishfry (Jul 8, 2019)

SuperMicro's cage is a good one:





						Amazon.com: Supermicro CSE-M35TQB 5-in-3 Hot Swap SAS/SATA Mobile Rack (Black): Electronics
					

Buy Supermicro CSE-M35TQB 5-in-3 Hot Swap SAS/SATA Mobile Rack (Black): Hard Drive Enclosures - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



					www.amazon.com
				



The previous version only supported SATA but works fine and is much cheaper.








						SUPERMICRO CSE-M35T-1B 3 x 5.25" to 5 x 3.5" Hot-swap SATA HDD Trays - Newegg.com
					

Buy SUPERMICRO CSE-M35T-1B 3 x 5.25" to 5 x 3.5" Hot-swap SATA HDD Trays with fast shipping and top-rated customer service. Once you know, you Newegg!




					www.newegg.com


----------



## dalpets (Jul 8, 2019)

Here is another one I am looking at.






						Computer Casings | CSW-IT
					

Search for Computer Casings. Serving Australia's corporate, government and education sectors across Australia, CSW-IT is one of Australia's most reliable IT hardware, software and professional services providers.




					www.csw-it.com.au


----------



## Phishfry (Jul 8, 2019)

Both of those will probably be fine. With the blue tray handles I have to wonder if it is not a Chenbro OEM.
The TGC cage only lists SATA1 and 2.
The 2U chassis lists SATA3.


----------



## SirDice (Jul 8, 2019)

I have several different Icy-Dock trays. None of them require RAID and all of them have a SAS/SATA connector per drive.

For example: MB155SP-B

I can recommend looking for a cage that has a easily replaceable fan. I've had cages in the past that didn't and after some time the fans will start whining.


----------

